# Walking and Shooting



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you get bored standing there shooting at cans try this. I start at 40 feet and shoot at about 30 feet.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you've takin to that new OTT band attachment !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting on the move Roger. Once and a while I will shoot on the move. I think it's another good challenge. Definitely a challenge.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Shooting,


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome! I'm still working on hitting what I'm aiming at while standing still.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sometimes I shoot out the window of my car while it's still moving. Shooting roadside trash.
I usually miss, though


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Great shooting, and I love that recurve hunter, that will be my next purchase....


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Good stalking practice i would think?


----------

